# For 21, Arrest Was In The Mail



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*21 Nabbed In Police Sting*

*WORCESTER, Mass. -- *Twenty-one people were arrested in Worcester when they showed up to collect what they thought was cash from a class action lawsuit.

Worcester police began the sting by mailing about 200 letters to people with outstanding warrants. They were told they had been awarded cash from a class action settlement involving the state and another organization.

Two plainclothes officers sat at a desk Wednesday and checked people's names and reviewed vouchers the people were asked to bring with them, along with photo identification. The recipients were then sent into another room, where they were arrested.

Those arrested were taken to court to face charges.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

I've been involved in one of these sham schemes to get people in with warrants. They offered high paying jobs $18.00/hr for unskilled labor. Their faces are priceless when the leader went to the podium to announce what it really was. About 5 of 40 bolted for the door and some mayhem ensued for a short bit. Seems like Worcester did it right by sending them individually into a controlled room with ample P.O. presence.


----------



## Patrick258 (Sep 5, 2004)

How did you escape????


----------



## FIVE-OH (Mar 26, 2006)

Anyone remember the DEWERCS prize package Broward Cty did years ago. Wanted Felons won a big screen tv(ps delivered by undercover police) from the DEWERCS Co... Quite funny to watch, also DEWERCS is SCREWED backwards


----------

